

We're sorry, but Wufoo is not for your country or region. - waqasaday

"We're sorry, but Wufoo is not currently accepting new signups from your country or region."<p>This is what I see, when I try to signup for Wufoo (an online form builder) from Pakistan.<p>Startups are coming to exist in every country today, so why a company doesn't offer its service to specific country(ies).<p>They should know that in countries like mine, there is much more need to help first time entrepreneurs.<p>An approach like Wufoo's is very sad and lame, and it closes the connection for forever before it actually starts.
======
iamjonlee
IMO, there are a lot more things a company needs to consider before
considering expanding to other countries and regions. For example, will there
be a need for translation services? what about payment issues? Is there enough
of a demand in your country/region for this product? Scaling requires a lot
more money- it's not just something to take lightly. Take eBay for example's
failed attempt at entering China's market:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/china/2010/09/12/how-ebay-
failed...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/china/2010/09/12/how-ebay-failed-in-
china/)

If you can find a lot of people who really desire the same service as you, you
can all email them at Wufoo. This would make a better argument that their
product is needed in Pakistan rather than just saying tools must be global.

I wish you good luck though and hope it works out for you.

------
ScottWhigham
Frankly, it's their service and they can do what they want. If they don't want
to serve to Pakistan/etc, it's fine by me and should be fine by you too.
Whatever happened to "I don't like your business model so I'm going with a
competitor instead"?

------
waqasaday
I have sent the url of this entry to Wufoo team, using their feedback page. I
hope someone shall respond.

------
ig1
I imagine because of fraud.

~~~
waqasaday
It is not the solution at all, in any way. For example: Banning Iran from your
online services is making it difficult for change makers to succeed.

Tools must be global.

~~~
ScottWhigham
For you to say with such certainty that Wufoo's reasoning for not enabling
accounts from Pakistan is not due to fraud is just plain misleading. You
either don't know why, or you've been told why and are hiding the true reason
from us.

And what do you mean, "Tools must be global"? You aren't paying Wufoo's bills
or salaries - what right do you have to demand that they make their service
available where/when they do not wish to? Also, Wufoo is a service, not a tool
IMO. A tool is something like grep.

